# Talkline von wegen Anschlußpreis gratis



## taifun (9 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein prolemchen mit Talkline. 
vor paarwochen habe ich einangebot (briefwerbung) von "Handy Servie" bekommen, es handelt sich um 1 Handyvertrag über 2 gratis Handy + 1 Flat-TV....und und und alles gratis.

Der Vertragspartner ist Talkline und ich wälte O2 als Provider. Wie auf dem Vertrag (schwar auf weiß) steht es da dass der Anschlußpreis entfällt also gratis. Wie man denkt, denkt man eben falsch, warum? wie gewohnt bei Handy oder Telefon Angebot wenn es "kein Anschluß Gebühr bzw. entfällt  oder gratis...wie es auch immer heißen mag, dann muss man nix tun oder nicht?

nicht in diesem Fall. Talkline hat 2 x 40.94 Euro von meine Bank gebucht. nur zufall dass ich nicht genug Geld zum abbuchen auf dem konto hatte, hat Talkline deshalb kurzerhand beide handy gesperrt. ich rief daraufhin talkline an und fragte warum. da hieß es ich müßte jetzt 2 mal 40,95 Euro also ca. 82 Euro an Talkline überweisen, dann 6-10 tage warten bis das geld auf talkline konto gebucht ist, dann wird die handys wieder freigeschaltet, erst jetzt dann kann ich den code "AP Frei" an die nummer "8362" per sms senden um die "Aktivierung der Anschlußpreis-Gutschrift" zu aktivieren, dann wird die 40,94 Euro pro hyndykonto wieder gutgeschrieben,,,,ABER,,,,nicht 40,94 Euro sondern nur 29 Euro, dann frage ich mich wo bleibt den rest 11 Euro? bzw. warum muss ich auf einmal 40,94 für Anschlußpreis bezahlen wenn es doch gratis bzw. entfällt doch heißen?

Die sache ist, es steht nirgendwo weder auf dem Vertrag noch auf der Werbebrief, dass ich 40,94 Euro für Anschlußpreis bezahlen muss sonder es ist gratis, frei, entfällt....also dass muss doch betrug sein oder nicht? Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll, ich werde Talkline anschreiben dass ich die 40,94 Euro nicht zahle weil es kein Vertragbestandteil ist und auch nirgendwo vermerkt ist, Talkline muss meine handy kostenlos wieder freischalten, ansonsten werde ich mich von dem Vertrag lösen.

hat jemand mehr Ideen oder Tipps für mich, bedanke mich vorraus!


----------



## Teleton (9 November 2010)

*AW: Talkline von wegen Anschlußpreis gratis*

Die Anschlussgebührenerstattung über SMS ist ein altbekanntes Problem bei der Debitelgruppe (zu der auch Talkline gehört).

Lass mal von Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt prüfen, ob Du überhaupt eine ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten hast. Falls nicht käme der elegante Ausstieg über den Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln in Betracht. Die 2 Wochen-Frist beginnt erst mit Erteilung einer ordnungsgemäßen Widerrufsbelehrung.


----------



## yauvuz (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Talkline von wegen Anschlußpreis gratis*

hi tayfun, ich habe das selber problem, auch mein kuzenn.ich habe das wieder zurückgebucht und eine e-mail geschrieben das die uns betrügen.seit  2 tagen keine antwort.wenn die die handys sperren ist auch egal, weil ich die karten schon weggeschmissen habe  . warte ab und zahle das geld nicht die 82 euro.lass dich nicht verarschen mit solche billiganbietern. falls die probleme machen dann gehe ich zu meinem anwalt... mach das selbe.nirgendswo steht mit dem anschlusspreis 82 euro,VERARSCHUNG...
ich habe geschrieben, das ich keine guthaben brauche, die sollen normal die grundgebühr abbuchen , fertig, machs gut mein freund...


----------



## Irgendjemand (16 November 2011)

HALLO, ich habe jetzt auch diesen Vertrag bekommen aber ich habe die karten bis jetzt noch nicht aktiviert.. Meine Frage ist ob ich jetzt den Tv trozdem bekomme?. Habt ihr auch euren bekommen?


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2011)

und den Osterhasen gibts auch ...
Glaubst Du wirklich daß Du ´nen Fernseher *geschenkt* bekommst?
Den würdest Du schön über die Gesprächsgebühren selbst finanzieren


----------



## Teleton (16 November 2011)

Die Werbeprämien kommen i.d.R. schon, aber wie Hippo sagt umsonst ist das nicht. 
Nimm Deine Vertragsunterlagen und schau die genau an. Was ist mit der Anschlußpreiserstattung, dem Multimediapaket, dem Testpaket für Datennutzung, hast Du den Zusatzvertrag für Festnetzpreselction unterzeichnet. Prüfe mal auf die Minutenpreise zur Hauptzeit. Wie hoch sind die?


----------



## Irgendjemand (16 November 2011)

Also ich habe mir gedacht das ich einmal die anschlussgebühren zahle, die ich dann ja aber erstatet bekomme und diese Karte dann nicht mehr benutze.. Das heißt keine Kosten oder..?


----------



## Teleton (16 November 2011)

Bis auf das Multimediapaket das ab dem 3.ten Monat kostenpflichtig wird. Genauso wie die Try and Buy Datenoption. Haben die nicht auch eine monatliche Gebühr bei Nichtnutzung? Und so weiter...


----------



## Irgendjemand (16 November 2011)

Bhooo -.-' Ich würde die ja mal liebed gerne Anrufen und Fragen welche Zahlen jetzt stimmen und welchen Betrag ich jetzt wirklich Zahlen muss.. ABE ES IST SAU TEUER DIE ANZURUFEN! -.-

So daher habe ich eine Frage.. bei mir steht jetzt hier:

Ich zahle keine Anschlussgebühr, keine Installations und/oder Freischaltungsgebühren. Ich zahle nur 8,49 monatliche Grundgebühren und für tatsächliche in Anspruch genommene Mobilfunkleistungen und kostengünstigen Tarif bei Abrechnung im 60/60 Sekundentakt.. 

Was heißt das ROTE genau??

Weil auf dem nächsten Zettel steht: Effektive Grundgebühr 2,79euro pro Monat - Ihr sparhandyservice Tarif-Vorteil! und Irgendwas von einem MultiMedia Paket das in den ersten drei Monaten kostenlos ist dann aber danach monatlich1,79 euro kostet...
Dazu steht aber dieser Satz: In den ertsne 3 Monaten nach Vertragsabschluss oder nach ablauf der mindestverztragslaufzeit von 24 monaten jederzeit kündbar!
Heißt es das ich es also in den ersten 3 Monaten, wo es noch kostenloas ist, Kündigen kan?????


----------



## Irgendjemand (16 November 2011)

Oh und jetzt habe ich noch was entdeckt..

Ihren Garantiebeleg für die gesamt Hardware erhalten sie in Form einer Rechnung über 1euro
welche wir bequem von ihrem angegebenen Konto entziehen!
und jetzt meine Frag.... warum schreiben die über 1 Euro.. ähm was ist es den jetzt für ein Betrag???
Und noch eine Sache..

Bei Nutzung des mobilen Internets auf ihrem Handy protifieren sie automatisch von einer Internet Flatrate. Der Tagesnutzungspreis beträgt nur 1,99 euro..
Heißt es wenn ich ins internet nicht gehe wird auch der Betrag nicht abgebucht.??? Weil ich ahbe kja sowiso nicht vor diese Karte zu benutzen um nicht abgezockt zu werden..


----------

